# Question!



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Hows it goin guys? Im pretty new here and was looking to purchase a kayak here pretty soon. As of now I mainly fish off boats but to have fun with alot less trouble I want to have a kayak to take out every once in a while. What kind of kayak would you recommend for some fishing in the Bay, and maybe a little out a t the Pass? Needs to be pretty stable. Thanks!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Paddle or peddle? Piece range?

War eagle and welcome!


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Paddle. Im guessing you meant to put price range? Im open to any.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

If youre open to any, go ahead and get a Hobie. Fishing hands free is so much easier.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Check the kayak for sale section. There is a good Ocean Kayak for sale. It is a good tracking, easy paddle and stable yak.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

What more could you ask for a good one stopping deal. Great boat. 
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f77/fs-trident-13-a-122249/


----------



## beachtiger (Nov 23, 2011)

*kayak*

If your looking for a real stable yak ive got a freedom hawk 12. whitch has pontoons on the back so that you can stand up and it is a 12 footer. im wanting $950 for it and it comes with a motor mount


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

PennFish said:


> What more could you ask for a good one stopping deal. Great boat.
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f77/fs-trident-13-a-122249/


+1. I fish from an Ocean Kayak Trident 13 and absolutely love it. The only reason I'd ever get rid of it is to upgrade to a Hobie


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

beachtiger said:


> If your looking for a real stable yak ive got a freedom hawk 12. whitch has pontoons on the back so that you can stand up and it is a 12 footer. im wanting $950 for it and it comes with a motor mount


also +1 on Freedom Hawks. They arent as common as most other brands around here but they are sweet yaks! Check out the pontoon system they have if you've never seen one


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Jackson Cuda or really big and stable get the Jackson Big Tuna.


----------

